# Need a reason to tie your boat down??? Watch this (4 mins)



## richg99 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ouch.... richg99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6qCtkRVVzo


----------



## Abraham (Jun 25, 2016)

That was hilarious. I've always been a nervous nelly when it comes to trailering so hopefully I never get relaxed enough to do something like this. Great find Rich.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 25, 2016)

That was a good one Rich!

Or tie down your OB motor ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS3ALOmIXSg


----------



## overboard (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks like it happens more than one would think! 
Years back a buddy of mine saw one, that had apparently came off the trailer, sitting on the road in Reading Pa.

Just saw the other post: 
I bought a 30hp Merc that came with a banged up extra motor. I was told that it fell off the boat while being towed, and that it was almost brand new when it happened! #-o


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 26, 2016)

reminds of of the numerous times every day that someone will load their trailer, whether it be a tractor, lawn mower, car, truck, boat, whatever...and not put a tie down one on it. I follwed a guy once almost 40 miles, had a commerical lawn mower on his trailer, rear tires hanging off of the trailer and the whole mower just about ready to fall off. I tried my best to stop him an finally gave up trying. It finally came off. Totally destroyed it. $15,000 lawn mower and $20 worth of tie downs would have saved it.

Then there's those who'll just throw a strap across the front of it and call it good. Better than nothing. But just as important as tying down the front, is tying down the rear. Think about it. In a panic stop, with nothing holding the rear, it will try to go forwards. I've seen a flat bottom impaled into the back window of a Toyota pickup, no rear tie downs, driver had to stop quick to avoid a car in front of him. Boat broke the front tie down and went right up over the bow roller and into the back of the truck. Guy was lucky to be alive.

And then on your bow roller. The boat's bow eye goes under the bottom of the roller, run the strap and hook under the roller to the eye. This way in a panic stop, it's not as likely to ride up and over. And it won't if it's tied down in the back like it should be.


----------



## momule (Jun 26, 2016)

Just yesterday on the ramp: guy backs 4X8 utility trailer into the water and drives jet ski up on flat plywood floor. No tie down, no back gate, nothing. Puts truck in gear, pulls 5 ft up the ramp, and shifts into second gear leaving jet ski sliding/bouncing back down the ramp. He pulls up the ramp and into the parking lot before realizing something was wrong. The walk of shame back to the PWC was not a pretty sight to see. I wanted to laugh but memories of dumb moves that I've made in the past myself kind of ruined that for me.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2016)

Brings up the need for a safety chain in front. I've seen $$$$ boats being hauled with nothing more than the strap holding the bow eye. 

The ONLY thing that is keeping that strap on tight is a 1/2 inch piece of metal called a Pawl (inside of the winch). With all of the weight; wind resistance and strain of a boat travelling 70 mph down the road, these guys are relying on that Pawl (and/or the strap) to never let go. 

On occasion, I've bought boats far from home. I immediately stopped at a hardware store and bought a piece of chain and a hook and made a safety chain. I wouldn't drive two miles without one.

richg99


----------



## overboard (Jun 26, 2016)

VERY good advice Rich!
I always have a safety chain hooked up to a boat, but a good reminder to some that that pawl IS THE ONLY THING that's keeping that winch from turning/free wheeling.


----------



## fishmonger (Jun 26, 2016)

About a year ago I had been on the water all day. I was tired, hot and hungry and got back to the ramp around dusk. While loading my boat the trailer tongue, which had seen way too much saltwater, broke almost totally off. I remembered I had paid Sea Tow an extra $20 for road service and after waiting two hours the flatbed gets there. I had the winch strap and safety chain on the bow with 2 tie downs on the stern. The driver put a hook on the trailer frame, winched it onto the bed and put two tie down chains on the rear of the frame. Good to go ... or so I thought. By now it's around 10 pm and I'm really tired, hot and hungry and I think the driver was also because we both failed to realize the bow was not very secure due to the tongue that was ready to fall off. By the time we got to the boat yard all the tie downs on the boat were ready to fall off and the boat had shifted a foot to one side. Luckily we only had to go 5 miles or I would have been included in that video !


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ouch. You are one lucky fella! 

Truthfully, I haven't been attaching the rear straps when I go a few miles between these little lakes. After seeing some of the pictures, I am convinced that going 200 yards without stern tie-downs is foolish.

My summer place is surrounded by the Catoosa National Wildlife area. Deer are everywhere. If one jumped across the road, and I hit the brakes...I might be in the next video, too. richg99


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2016)

with Florida probably being Number One for water sports.
we often see such stuff. Especially with the STUPID GREEN HORNS !!!!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2016)

OK...Upon reflection, and thinking of some of the pictures of boats impaling their tow vehicles after a quick stop...I bought these Spring-Loaded retractable tie downs this afternoon. What is another $40.00 bucks to protect my van, boat and my life???

If I make it very easy, I know that I will put them on every time I pull the tinny.

regards, richg99

https://smile.amazon.com/Reese-Powersports-2060300-2-Piece-Retractable/dp/B00P3IAYSC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1466974559&sr=8-5&keywords=boat+tie+downs#Ask


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 26, 2016)

I have the Boat Buckles brand on my Eagle trailer for my 24ft Grady White. Came as standard equipment along with one for the bow eye too

piece of advice, hit them with WD 40 once in a while

and dont tighten them too tight which is easy to do. If you do they can be hard to release with a lot of tension on them but that probably wont be an issue with your tinny


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yea. Boat Buckles (twice the price) seem to be the Cadillac of auto tie downs. Good for you. richg99


----------



## edwonbass (Jun 27, 2016)

I use ratcheting 2" straps on the back. When I take them off to launch I put them on the front drivers seat. If I'm sitting on them I will remember I didn't put them on!  
I usually just crank the bow up to the stop and call it good. Rich brings up a good point about the pawl on the winch. BTW mine is kinda rusty and is my next project. I do have a safety chain at the bow which will now be used all the time.
That video was probably entertaining to folks that don't tow but for us boat guys it is cringe worthy. As a guy that has towed campers and boats I have always considered myself to be picky about being safe. This reminds me to pay as much attention to what I'm towing and not just how I'm hooking it up.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 27, 2016)

If you want to see something funny, go sit at a boat ramp and watch the boaters attempt to launch and load their boats. It is a sight to see.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 27, 2016)

*"mine is kinda rusty and is my next project"....*

An interesting thing that I learned when I installed my last new winch.

When I was all finished with the install, i cranked the strap up really tight. Drove off to my boat barn (two miles away). I then noticed that the strap was a bit loose. I tightened it up AGAIN really tight. When I went fishing and had to tow her 85 miles; I stopped about half way. Checking the strap, it was LOOSE AGAIN. I tightened her up and wondered what was going on.

What I learned was that my Really Tight wasn't Really Tight ENOUGH. The strap has to almost bury itself to be fully tight. Also, it has a tendency to stretch some at first. Those two factors caused the strap to loosen. 

Imagine a 2000 lb. boat, traveling at 70 miles per hour, with wind and acceleration issues, the strap is under tremendous pressure. It gradually tightened itself up..... after I stopped and checked it for the first two or three trips. 

Just FYI !! richg99


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 27, 2016)

KMixson said:


> If you want to see something funny, go sit at a boat ramp and watch the boaters attempt to launch and load their boats. It is a sight to see.



I used to have a boat that I could sleep on. It was slipped across from a public launch.

it was great when the fish were not biting just to sit and watch the fun


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 27, 2016)

wow. my problem sometimes is i get excited and forget to unhook the rear straps at launch time.........


----------



## richg99 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tie downs.....Yea, I tried to launch my boat that way a couple of times. Ha richg99


----------



## sonny.barile (Jun 27, 2016)

Gotta tie down that boat. Especially if you have glide sticks on the bunks.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 28, 2016)

sonny.barile said:


> Gotta tie down that boat. Especially if you have glide sticks on the bunks.



But then we wouldn't get to watch them slide off on the highway. :LOL2:


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 28, 2016)

Jinx'd me by watching this yesterday - last night the two rivets holding the handle to the front of my 1436 sheered off when trying to load my boat on at the launch...

Fortunately I had plenty of ratchet straps & was able to more or less mummify the boat to the trailer for the trip home...my fault - should have replaced the rivets with stainless hardware.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 28, 2016)

Happens to everybody. What's the old saying.."We never have enough time to do it right, but make the time to do it over." Been there, done that. Too many times.

You were lucky you had the right gear, with you, to get her home.

regards, richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yup - it wasn't on my radar as the unoccupied boat is really not that heavy. Probably wouldn't have happened had I been anywhere but this particular boat launch - it's very steep - so steep you have to be careful approaching it or you will bottom out your trailer tongue. I replaced my rollers with 2x6 bunks which I'm sure add friction when trying to trailer too.

For two hours on a lake where they keep chemically poisoning everything in a vain effort to keep the mansion's beach front clear of weeds it was a nice slap in the face to go with the complete waste of time my fishing effort turned out to be.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hmmmm...might want to think about some vinyl siding to top those bunks with. Slicks are great!

My Texas lake isn't poisoned, but they do have a load of grass carp in there to remove ALL OF THE WEEDS. They also add a bluish dye to be VERY CERTAIN that no weeds grow. Somehow, the 1 to 3 lb bass keep on keeping on. Its a pleasure to go out and catch 4 or 5 in an hour, drifting the shoreline with my kayak.

Then, I get back here to a similar small lake in TN. Five hours, two guys, 7 total bass, the largest five weighed in at a whopping 6.92 lbs....and that was the very best that 15 boats could do! Sheesh! richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 29, 2016)

I wish they'd use grass carp rather than dump whatever chemical they use in there. Vinyl gutters cut lengthwise right? I'll have to look into doing that b/c I don't want to damage the front of the boat having to drag it up the bunks by the strap on the front handle. I think i'll have to switch to 2x4 bunks to make the gutters fit though.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't run a safety chain up front, but I do run transom straps and a transom saver on the back religiously. The transom saver would help keep it from climbing into the truck bed, and the transom straps would help it from sliding too far either direction. It's part of my routine when launching or loading, so much so it messes me up if someone else tries to help me by R&R'ing them. If my bow strap loosens up even a bit I can feel the bow bounding on the winch post, so I feel pretty comfy with my rig the way it is, but I should put a safety chain on the front anyway. 

I've seen more than a few boats dumped on the ramp by someone unhooking the bow before backing in too.


----------



## fishmonger (Jun 30, 2016)

Years back I watched a guy remove the bow safety chain before backing down the ramp. It was at least a 28 -30 footer with twin outboards on an older trailer. Part way down the ramp the winch strap decided to say adios and the boat slid off. All of it's considerable weight rested on the skegs and the very end of the trailer with the bow pointing towards the sky. Several of us tried to help but with out equipment there wasn't much we could do. Must have been an expensive day for him.

Since then I replace my winch strap every 3 years and don't unhook the safety chain until the boat is in the water.


----------



## jethro (Jun 30, 2016)

And this, my friends, is what keeps all our insurance rates so high.


----------



## RustyGoat (Jul 1, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Brings up the need for a safety chain in front. I've seen $$$$ boats being hauled with nothing more than the strap holding the bow eye.
> 
> The ONLY thing that is keeping that strap on tight is a 1/2 inch piece of metal called a Pawl (inside of the winch). With all of the weight; wind resistance and strain of a boat travelling 70 mph down the road, these guys are relying on that Pawl (and/or the strap) to never let go.
> 
> ...


And the only thing that holds that pawl in place is a flimsy little spring. The spring on the winch for my EZ Loader trailer broke after only a couple uses. My safety chain (shortened so there it's barely long enough to hook up) is always on because the winch strap never stays tight. I have a 2" ratchet strap across the rear of the boat.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 1, 2016)

I got a new boat this spring. It had a boat buckle web strap to hold the bow down on the trailer. I replaced it with a real chain. Now I use the strap to hold my cover down over the rail. I think the previous owner put a new trolling motor on because the custom cover doesn't fit quite right now. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryron31 (Sep 3, 2016)

KMixson said:


> If you want to see something funny, go sit at a boat ramp and watch the boaters attempt to launch and load their boats. It is a sight to see.


You would have been laughing at me today. I launched a boat for the first time today and it took awhile. I have to get used to backing up with a trailer.

sent from the middle of a corn field.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2016)

Everybody has to learn sometime. It is best to go to a large empty parking lot. Churches during the week. Doctor offices on weekends.

Bring some garbage cans...and practice. Lots better than trying to back down with an audience.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Sep 4, 2016)

We all have moments that we would rather forget. It happens. For instance, once I launched the boat and when I got to my fishing spot I found that I had left all my rods and reels in the back of my pickup back at the ramp. I felt like an idiot. Luckily they were still there when I returned to get them. If you have a perfect record you have not launched a boat many times.


----------



## harryron31 (Sep 4, 2016)

Luckily the lake i went to has very little boat traffic might see 10 boats in a weekend. I fish this lake all the time because it is close to me but it does have a long steep boat ramp that is narrow so I was up and down it alot yesterday trying to get it straight. 

sent from the middle of a corn field.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 5, 2016)

I back down the ramp. The boat is in the water. Why isn’t it floating off? Tap the brakes to give it a little nudge. Still nothing. Oops, bow eye still attached. I do this about half the time. Wife says I have selective memory – maybe she is right.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 5, 2016)

I just added retractable transom tie-downs. 

Guess who couldn't get his boat off of the trailer the last time out??? I've only done this a thousand times or more. 

Anything new messes me up. People talking to me while I am getting ready to launch is worse!

Ha Ha...richg99


----------



## mrdrh99 (Sep 5, 2016)

Funny how almost of those were big very expensive glass boats! I always have 3 ratchet straps across my little 14 footer that weighs less than 200lb!


----------



## juggernot (Sep 8, 2016)

Around 2003 I was driving east on hwy 17 near Hertford N.C. early in the morning; Came across a beautiful, brand new , huge 25'+ twin outboard offshore boat on the side of the road. There was nobody there. The Boat was also headed east and I could see a long white line/gouge in the road the keel made as the boat slid down the road and across the opposite lane all the way to the boat. It slid about 300 yrds down the highway. There was a dip/hump in the road that apparently caused the boat to fall off the trailer. The fact that nobody was with the boat made me think it may have been stolen. All I could think about was what it would feel like to look down the road and see a huge boat coming at me and crossing into my lane !


----------

